# James Newton Howard



## Nick (Jul 26, 2009)

Just listen. All the way through. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZtiV4I6Kzw&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJEk824VIas&feature=channel_page

He's quickly becoming a favorite. These are two of the best ever, imo.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jul 31, 2009)

i like da elfman and john will.i.ams moar


----------

